# I saw a therapist today...went okay



## AliciaH (Sep 28, 2007)

Just thought i would update yall on my therapist appointment. 

It was a ;little nerve racking talking about my problems and well not even all of them lol.

we talked a bit about how my thoughts are "irrational" which is true and im trying to grasp it and also i learned some breathing techniques for when i have a panic attack.

my therapist said i had good energy coming in and that he liked that i was "honest and straight forward" about the issues i was having. which made me feel good and comfortable.

well it was alittle embarassing, he showed me a breathing technique which actually made me feel almost hypnotized!!! my anxiety went away for a minut until he asked me to tell him my "relaxing place" i was being dumb the only thinkg i thought of was my sofa, lol, so we went on in description while my eyes were closed about my sofa and what made me so comfy...lol...omg i BURSTED out LAUGHING it was just too funny. the first par ti really felt like more relaxed than EVER like i was being hypnotized!! then i just got giggly and stupid lol. 


we will be working on CBT and on self esteem. hopefully this will give me the energy to kick this ****


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

That's great! I wish I had your therapist.


----------



## AliciaH (Sep 28, 2007)

haha, yeah hes pretty cool, he reminds me of "bob newhart" but very layed back and i also liked the fact taht when he owuld talk to me he didnt look me in the eyes. its almost as though he had some anxiety and would look to the left almost always when looking at me while i trie my hardest to continually loook in his eyes (i think this even made him more uncomfortable). overall i think things went well and im looking forward to my next appiontment.


----------



## Summa (May 9, 2005)

It sounds like he was very understanding and supportive. Those are good qualities in a therapist. Good luck in your future sessions!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats AliciaH. Like Summa said, sounds like he's a great therapist. Good luck with your goals.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hi Alicia, 
I'm glad it went well! I admire you for your kick *** attitude!


----------

